# Corrado RS, Chapter 5 - Brakes



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Before I chose the 'RS' moniker and the associated tuning direction, the Corrado began equipped with a custom set of 12” Wilwoods front and rear, purchased almost eight years ago. I wanted visual brake balance. I loved the idea of massive Brembo calipers upfront, but hated keeping the dinky 9” rear brakes, lost behind the center hub of any wheel larger than factory. While poking around the internet in Manhattan College's computer lab (I was still in college), I happened upon Precision Brake Company (now Revolution Brake). They specialized in Wilwood brake kits. After taking the necessary measurement, the order was placed, and within 6 months, I had the “perfect” brake kit at my door...

Continue reading here.


----------

